# Atlas Crank Neck Brace vs. Leatt



## MTBAlex (Mar 29, 2006)

Hi,

Anyone that tried them both that can give insight? I am looking to purchase one very soon. Thanks.


----------



## amish_matt (Aug 18, 2006)

I just bought an Atlas because I couldn't get a Leatt to fit. The Alpinestars brace was close, and could probably have worked, but the Atlas is still better for me.

My issue is that I wear a big helmet, XXL. My prior helmet was a 661 DOT helmet, and was way too low in the back to work with a Leatt or A-stars. After buying a TLD D3, the A-stars was much better, but still a little too high in the back. The Atlas is perfect. I still know it's there, it still stops rearward motion, but I can actually see down the trail.

It was all about fit for me, and the Atlas brace was the only one that really fit me right, it's the lowest profile, followed by the A-stars, then the Leatt being the highest. I'd say try them on before you decide.


----------



## bluntrager (Jul 7, 2013)

How's the Atlas fit--true to the sizing? Not sure if my chest is 41" or 42"...don't have a printer for the Atlas fit guide or anyone to measure my chest . I guess Atlas recommends going down a size...Should I just go with the Medium?


----------



## Bogdan_mb (Apr 1, 2013)

Don't want to resurrect the thread but I have a similar dilemma since I'm planning to buy pretty soon an Atlas Crank 2014 or a Leatt DBX 5.5. 
They are pretty similar(weight, price, features, etc.) , while I find the 5.5 copying the Atlas in some areas. 

I currently have a Fox Titan Jacket and I'm planning to get myself a TLD 7850 jacket for warmer weather. 

Any pros or cons regarding my plans? 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## bluntrager (Jul 7, 2013)

Bogdan_mb said:


> Don't want to resurrect the thread but I have a similar dilemma since I'm planning to buy pretty soon an Atlas Crank 2014 or a Leatt DBX 5.5.
> They are pretty similar(weight, price, features, etc.) , while I find the 5.5 copying the Atlas in some areas.
> 
> I currently have a Fox Titan Jacket and I'm planning to get myself a TLD 7850 jacket for warmer weather.
> ...


I hear good things about the compatibility of any neck brace with the 7850, with all it's customizable pad placement and such. Never seen one up close in person though.

I just got a brand new medium atlas crank brace from eBay for $150. Wore it today without any armor, didn't "need" it.

The size felt good, almost a bit loose considering I was almost leaning towards a large. I wish I new more about how far down it should sit on my chest/back though and if that would change significantly with the large.

I'd say check eBay for the $150 brace and basically get the 7850 jacket pho free.


----------



## Bogdan_mb (Apr 1, 2013)

Only problem that I'm in Europe so getting it from the States almost doubles that price and I would end up with a price that I can buy here. 

I was just wondering if the 5.5 has any major advantages over Atlas. 


By the way, is there any way that you can injure you chin with the Atlas? I've seen that only the carbon one has some paddings in that front section. 
Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------

